# Art Book/CD for sublimation.



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there something like this, or would people be interested in purchasing something like this?:

A CD/book similar to a clip-art book and similar to what people do for heat transfers as far as having a book of the designs, you pick one, they put it on, but having this for sublimation so that you have all of the designs on a CD ready for print? 

I know they have plenty of CD's like this for clip art but I am talking already made up designs. Is this available somehwere? If not, and I spent time making one, would people be interested in purchasing this?

Thanks
Chase


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Chase,

My opinion is that for dye sublimation you want full-color designs. Sublimation is best shown by the bright colors you can get. Most people like to put photographs on to shirts. But this does not require designs. For the other work, you can look at the clipart that comes in full color or go with raster artwork. The two companies that I know about that provide artwork this way is Digital Art Solutions and Great Dane Graphics. DAS and Great Dane teamed up to create a package of artwork called Digital Graphics Collection. Great Dane also just released a Sports Photo Frame package that allows you to insert a photo into a pre-designed layout. I am sure there are other things like this as well. I imagine the list will get longer now that the DTG is becoming larger everyday and this artwork is perfect for DTG, sublimation, transfers,... Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

hANES MAKES SOTWARE CALLED SUBLIMATION MAKER WITH DESIGNS,LIP ART, AND TEMPLATES. ....jb


----------

